# My super cheap snake rack. Good for diy phobics



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Decided to scrap my old diy lidless rack as it was falling to bits and needed something that looked more uniform and neat. So here is in, all the wood is pine but has been sealed with a couple of coats of matt varish even though the snakes with never touch it (I dont like pine smell myself). You can buy all the uprights in twos and shelves individually so you can make as big or as small or a gap for tubs as you like. The uprights have pre drilled holes in along with the shelves and each shelf comes with four screw in bolts so all you need is a spanner to put it up. Simple.

Couldnt fit the whole height in and the shelves fit a 50L or 33L rub with a bit of space around it. I have stapled 17 x 11 heatmat on the shelves (remembering not to staple though the actual heated part)










When I have finsihed these two sections (waiting on more heatmats) alone will fit 12 x 33Ls and 2 x 50Ls on the top but the unit is expandable so once moved into its finally place will be expanded into 5 sections which will fit 35 tubs total and I can get rid of the rest of my shabby stuff.

Here are the links to the ikea parts I used if anyone wants to make themselves a cheap lidded rack.

IKEA | Heavy duty storage systems | GORM system | GORM | Post
I used the 174cm posts

IKEA | Heavy duty storage systems | GORM system | GORM | Shelf
And the 77 x 51cm shelves

What do you think???


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Looks very neat. 

Any pics of the snakes in side them? :mf_dribble:

A job well done i would say


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

stephenie191 said:


> Looks very neat.
> 
> Any pics of the snakes in side them? :mf_dribble:
> 
> A job well done i would say


 
No sorry, battery died which is why there is only one pic of the rack. :lol2:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

wow that is cheap isnt it...
Great idea.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

briliant mate i might try this myself what size shelves did you use for the 50L tubs?
stu


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

any news on what size shelves you got for your 50L?
stu


----------



## joellvssarah (Jul 4, 2010)

*female beardies*



stubeanz said:


> any news on what size shelves you got for your 50L?
> stu


hii i saw you was wanting female beardies, i have 2 breeding femal with one pregnant a the min = £100 for both females and her future young ?
thanks Joel : victory:


----------



## MDCH (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi, nice set up...I want to do the same but can you take a few more pics please so i can see how your heat mat is set up and how it looks thanks...plus what thermostat are you using?

Thanks


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

Good job! looks tidy!:no1:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

MDCH said:


> Hi, nice set up...I want to do the same but can you take a few more pics please so i can see how your heat mat is set up and how it looks thanks...plus what thermostat are you using?
> 
> Thanks


This thread was from a while back, seems to have been dragged up back to life, the rep room has changed since but still have one section of this rack. Heat mats are stapled to the back of the shelves so when the rubs sit on them they cover approximate a third. Use slightly oversized mats of 17x11 on each level all connected up to a stat via a 4 way plug so one stat runs 4 mats. Use the habistat ones mainly with lucky reptile mats but have been testing out the thermopro stats and they have replaced about half the stats in my rep room now. 
Seriously need to take pics of the whole rep room setup for my website so will get round to new pics one day :lol2:


----------

